# GIK Acoustics Giveaway! Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our next giveaway at the Shack will be compliments of GIK Acoustics.

We will be giving away a box of their GIK Tri-traps:










...and a box of their GIK 242s:










This will include free shipping to the lower 48 United States and Canada. Unfortunately we will NOT offer overseas shipping for this giveaway.

Your choice of color.

This giveaway will run through March 31, 2007. Drawing will be held in April 2007.

Qualification is content driven and simple...

* You must have a minimum of 25 posts by March 31, 2007.
* You must start a minimum of five (5) new threads in any of the *Home Theater | Audio and Video* forums between now and March 31, 2007.
* One (1) of your five (5) new threads must be here in the Home Theater Acoustics forum.
* In addition you must have your equipment listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
* Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread notifying us you want to be entered.


Qualifications are subject to change without notice.

Winner agrees to write an exclusive review of the product for Home Theater Shack.

Good luck!

Questions or comments pertaining to this giveaway should be posted in the GIK Acoustics Giveaway Questions and Comments Thread.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh man, that's some great stuff. 

Sigh, being a mod can be a bummer sometimes.. :crying: :sad: :crying: 

JCD


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok it's too early to qualify (unless I want to post 5 junk threads, which I do not)
But I just added my gear to the Equipment forum, and hope to be able to contribute at least 5 meaningful threads!

I'll also add that I hope this extra publicity for GIK turns into some extra sales for them.

And lastly, and most importantly, I hope it will result in added awareness about the use and benefits of acoustic treatments in peoples listening rooms/studios/theaters. People spend so much on cables, and Strain to hear a difference, yet acoustic treatments produce real, measurable changes in a system. Even if the measured difference from a few panels is small, it is certainly more than you'd ever measure from switching out cables...

Count me IN!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've seen some GIK products in action and they make a great one!

Two of their panels turned a very echo'y basement into a good music room. I couldn't believe the difference!

I'd be glad to win some, but I'd definitely buy them (we're moving soon, so no rush to perfect the acoustics of the current house) -- and I'll recommend them to any of my customers who need treatment. 

Anth


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I've recently been convinced of the effectivness of proper room treatment (it is my basement Anthony referred to above). I have some GIK 244 panels and I fully endorse them.

I also intend to win some more panels to finish my HT and do my office as well! :bigsmile:


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Oh yes, this would be wonderful. My father and I are finishing in a new room at the house which will be the HT/media room. All of my equipment will be moved in there and I've been thinking about acoustic treatments for some time. 

:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Mmmm, nice, I've lusted after some tri-traps for quite a while now but always end up watching my money go somewhere else. Good luck to all.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

This is great. But I'm wondering how Ethan Winer feels about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Dain Bramaged said:


> This is great. But I'm wondering how Ethan Winer feels about it.


Ethan and GIK get along great as far as I can tell. At any rate, GIK is a Shack sponsor, so Ethan surely shouldn't be upset about it... it's business. Besides, he moderates here as well and became a moderator after we had negotiated with GIK. Personally I believe they'll both do more business because people appreciate when competitors are respectful of each other. For them to work together here as they do says a lot about each of their character... a feather in both of their caps IMO... :T


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Good answer. Thanks.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

OK, count me in.

As a GIK product owner, I can heartily recommend their products. For those without the time or resources for DIY, this is the next lowest price alternative to the "big" mfr's.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The only way I'm going to qualify is if I ask a bunch of dumb questions.:scratch:


----------



## letzleta (Jan 11, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I request to be entered.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,
I think I qualify now. Let's go!
Thanks Sonnie, and thanks GIK!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Only one month left to qualify... just a reminder to those interested!


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Please enter my name into the giveaway.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

This sounds like something right up my alley...

I just finished outfitting my HT/great room with all new equipment, and I seriously need to start treating my room now..... Lots of echo up in dat beotch...  Ok Im way to old to talk that way...  

Anyways, thanks for the oppertunity... GIK is really stretching out the red carpet here.

And thanks HTS for working together for all us Knowledge seekers... 

Warp


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Sweet! Count me in for this amazing giveaway by the Shack and GIK!!! I believe I've met the requirements finally...

I appreciate the generosity of GIK in this--I hope it gives them some great exposure and business. 

I'm just about done with my REW/BFD setup (this week). I'm very anxious to crank out graphs and charts to see what my strange room is doing acoustically. 

My SVS PB1+/2 is a beast in the corner, but I think it could even do better with acoustical treatment. 

I'd like it to be as "tight" and have as much "slam" as it "pressurizes" and "pounds"! :boxer: It sure does move the whole room with authority (right on carpeted cement!) and produces a pressurization that is other-worldly!!! Even so, my Dahlquists and the SVS will surely benefit from room treatments. 

It isnt coveting if no one owns them yet, right?raying: 

I'm just a fellow audio addict in search of the sonic Shangrila I'm quite sure my equipment is capable of...

Thanks again HomeTheaterShack and GIK!

-- Phil


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Please enter my name - any treatments in my room would help I am sure - thanks GIK for the opportunity!


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Enter me please. Now when my wife screams at me to turn it down, it will sound good...:coocoo: Thanks to GIK!


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Please enter me. Thank you GIK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack for your generosity!

-Steve


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Please enter my name.

Thanks to GIK Acoustic Panels and Home Theater Shack for the opportunity.

-Bill M.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

sign me up. I am glad I found this sight. You guys are very helpful and it is a great community here. Thanks to GIK also!


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Please enter me. The nice thing is I just ordered 4 244 panels so either way I will be a winner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

Please enter me in the contest 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

If it's not too late count me in.

If not . . . oh well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a winner! arty:

:fireworks1: jackfish:fireworks2: 

Congratulations Jay!

:dancebanana:


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

Congratulations Jay!!!! :jump: 

Thank you again to Sonnie, Home Theater Shack, and to GIK for the give away!

Very very cool!

-Bill M.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Most excellent!

:woohoo: 

Bob


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you GIK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack! I'm overwhelmed at my good fortune. Now I can take down some of those old tapestries that probably weren't doing that much good anyways. It looks like I will have to complement this prize with a purchase of another box of GIK 242s and a box of GIK 244s. I'll try that before determining if I need more Tri-Traps. When I incorporate these treatments I will give a full report on the results. Thanks again. Jay


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Fantastic, Jay! :clap: Congratulations!!!

I'm anxious to hear about your experience with them when you've received them and "installed" them...

Thanks again to GIK and the Shack for these kinds of giveaways!

-- Phil


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Jay,
Congratulations and I look forward to hearing your report. These giveaways bring an extra dimension of fun to this forum.

-Steve


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations to the winner!!! :bigsmile: :jump: :clap:


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations jackfish :jump: !!!!!!!!!! and thanks to everyone that entered for the contest. Wish you all could have won!
Seeing as how much fun this whole thing was and I know there are a bunch of you guys out there that want our product ,:hail: :bigsmile: I would like to extend a offer to you all. Thru April 14th if any of you guys would like to purchase from us we will take 10% off of any Tri Trap or Monster and 5% off of any GIK 244 or 242 (this would be before shipping costs). Just drop me an email and we can work up the pricing for you. SEEEEEEEEEEEE you all can be winners!!!!!!!! :jiggy: :jiggy: 

Thanks Sonnie you truly are one of the good guys out there.:hail: 

Glenn Kuras
[email protected]


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I wish I could build a second home theater just so I could take advantage of that offer.

:daydream: 

Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Good deal for a Great product, too bad I have 14 GIK panels already.


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Glenn Kuras said:


> Congratulations jackfish :jump: !!!!!!!!!! and thanks to everyone that entered for the contest. Wish you all could have won!
> Seeing as how much fun this whole thing was and I know there are a bunch of you guys out there that want our product ,:hail: :bigsmile: I would like to extend a offer to you all. Thru April 14th if any of you guys would like to purchase from us we will take 10% off of any Tri Trap or Monster and 5% off of any GIK 244 or 242 (this would be before shipping costs). Just drop me an email and we can work up the pricing for you. SEEEEEEEEEEEE you all can be winners!!!!!!!! :jiggy: :jiggy:
> 
> Thanks Sonnie you truly are one of the good guys out there.:hail:
> ...


nice gesture for the people who did'nt win.

ps. to bad you don't have a Canadian dealer, shipping costs and exchange rates are killer.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Glenn Kuras said:


> Congratulations jackfish :jump: !!!!!!!!!! and thanks to everyone that entered for the contest. Wish you all could have won!
> Seeing as how much fun this whole thing was and I know there are a bunch of you guys out there that want our product ,:hail: :bigsmile: I would like to extend a offer to you all. Thru April 14th if any of you guys would like to purchase from us we will take 10% off of any Tri Trap or Monster and 5% off of any GIK 244 or 242 (this would be before shipping costs). Just drop me an email and we can work up the pricing for you. SEEEEEEEEEEEE you all can be winners!!!!!!!! :jiggy: :jiggy:
> 
> Thanks Sonnie you truly are one of the good guys out there.:hail:
> ...



I guess I'll accept being one of the good guys... but I'd have to say with this special that you guys are the *better* guys... :bigsmile:

You may want to post this in the Special Deals | Group Buys forum too... :T


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I guess I'll accept being one of the good guys... but I'd have to say with this special that you guys are the *better* guys... :bigsmile:
> 
> You may want to post this in the Special Deals | Group Buys forum too... :T


if he cross posts, does that mean we get double off what they are giving...:dontknow:  lol


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well he's already double cross posted so this would be triple cross posting... you might get 3X off ... :T


----------



## DrPainMD (Jan 25, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Well he's already double cross posted so this would be triple cross posting... you might get 3X off ... :T


RIGHT ON! I'll spread the word!


----------

